# Remote uncoupling



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi friends,

Are LGB remote uncouplers OK for long term outdoor use? My guess is no...?
I like the Bachmann knuckle couplers: cheap, good looking and easy to manually uncouple (not so long-lived, though?). But there's no outdoor remote uncoupling option for them, is there? Has someone come up with a simple bump-up thing?
I'd love Kadees, but that's years away, when I retire and win the lottery  But even if I went that way, do they and their magnets work reliably outdoor / long term? 

So I'm out of of ideas. How are you dealing with remote uncoupling? Or how would you, if you were held at gunpoint to make a choice?

Thanks in advance,
Cliffy


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy, 

I've used Bachmann couplers with the LGB remote uncoupler gizmo. It was indoors but worked okay. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks TJ. Interesting that it works with Bachmann knuckles as well!
Does the LBG uncoupler look like it will survive outdoors? Like, for more than a couple years?

Also, does anyone know of a good article or two on the subject, in GR back issues?


----------



## Rookwood Central (Jan 2, 2008)

Certainly the LGB Uncoupler (manual not electric) is suitable to use outdoors, and yes it works great with Bachmann Knuckle Couplers.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I would be careful in using the LGB unit in the sleet and snow areas. In my opinion, covering them up in the winter would be necessary in these conditions.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd love Kadees, but that's years away, when I retire and win the lottery  But even if I went that way, do they and their magnets work reliably outdoor / long term? 


I hope an experienced Kadee user can give us some information on Kadee use . I have a difficult time coupling/uncoupling Aristo and USAT couplers manually (not to each other, of course). They seem hopeless. And I have a bunch of Kadee magnets from my HO days. 

Are Kadees as useable in G as they are in HO? 

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, they are, and they are not that expensive, and you can change a car at a time. No lottery required. 

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Greg. The idea of no-moving-parts in the uncoupler is very attractive. Is that the system you use?
Is all the hardware (including that in the couplers) corrosion-resistant? Also, from the articles I've perused, it seems that alignment is finicky; but once one gets it right, does the system behave reasonably, over time?
Finally, and I should just look this up, but Im lazy, they have truck-mounted replacement couplers for Bachmann, LGB, etc., right?
Regards,
Cliffy


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Sounds like there's a consensus growing that they [LGB uncouplers] are not suitable for outdoor use... 
Guess I'm not going to be bidding on a certain auction lot that I've had my eye on!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Kadees are every bit as reliable in large scale as they are in HO. I'm not sure the HO magnets will be of much use for large scale, though. Kadee (or someone) makes an uncoupling magnet for large scale that sits on the ties. It may be too tall for the code 250 rail, but for code 332, it's good. The number of people using the magnetic features of Kadees in large scale are a very small percentage of those using the couplers, but those that do say it works quite well. I've used Kadee's #1 scale couplers for 25 years or so. I'm starting to replace them with Accucraft's 1:32 knuckle couplers for no other reason than they work prototypically, and the way I operate, it's easier for me to reach in and pull a cut lever than it is for me to stick a flat-head screwdriver between the couplers and twist, or to lift the car up to uncouple it. Having said that, the Accucraft couplers are no where near as nice when it comes to coupling together. The springs are a bit stiff, so you need more force to get the cars to couple. 

Later, 

K


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great info, K. I'll be using the code 332, so at least that new checkbox is checked!

I'll take this opportunity to react to how this thread has been trending.

All I really want to be sure of is that when I lay track next spring (there should be an emoticon for something like praying hands), I want to be able to uncouple stuff, at particular places. I was all lined up to acquire 11 of the LGB uncouplers, but thanks to the inputs here, that's not likely to happen (unless no one else bids higher than my pre-bid, then I'm screwed







). Remote is important, but only in the long haul. In the mean time, I'm trying to account for all electrical consumers for wiring chases / power units. 

I was under the impression though that a specifically-designed device was mandatory, because I can't get the silly hook-and-loops to manually disengage with even my rolling stock on the shelves. Takes several tries; maybe I'm as retarded as I secretly fear... 

So, K, what's this "cut lever"? Is there a link or an article that you'd suggest? Or, maybe you're just talking about using a yardstick or chopsticks or a back scratcher or something? ... 

Cliffy


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cut levers are on all rolling stock. They are the levers real train people use to undo couplers. handles on the outside and a bent section in the middle connected by chain to the coupler pin, lift the pin and the couplers release. The bent section , a U shape makes a lever. that can overcome a sticky pin. 
Safety is a big issue and the cut levers kept the crew from being between cars, except to connect hoses. 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff
In the below picture that is one of many posted by Kevin Strong (MLS - East Broad Top) in his topic:

Model Making Forum/Topic: EBT 3rd #2 (The "Dinky")[/b]

The brass rod that runs from the left to right end of the end beam and has a chain attached to the projection in its middle, which in turn is attached to the pin in the coupler is a 'Cut Lever', as in 'cut the car loose from the locomotive.' Notice that at each end of the cut lever there is a 90° bend that creates a handle, which the brakeman can use to release the coupler without actually getting in between the front of the locomotive and the car from which it's being uncoupled, much safer that way in the 1:1 world and easy to do in the modeling world.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow! Thanks guys. This is all a grade or two above my abilities, but thanks for the education. Really impressive!! 

No disrespect intended K., just trying to crack a dumb joke! 

Back to the remote thing, I know that there are fans here of the (no-longer-available) pneumatic switch machines; has anyone had success in rolling their own pneumo version of uncoupler, that would work with hook-and-loop and/or Bachmann knuckle couplers? Greg E., I recall that you've advocated a home grown pneumatic switch machine, using Clippard components. Seems like an uncoupler would be analagous and perhaps simpler to attempt. 

Thoughts? 

Cliffy


----------

